# Post Thanksgiving ride in Santa Monica Friday



## old hotrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Following in the tire tracks of Keith's infamous annual post Thanksgiving rides of the past, we will be meeting in the Santa Monica Pier parking lot at 10am friday for a ride through Venice and down to Marina Del Rey...should be a good time-always is...here are some pics from the 2007 ride...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157603311703906/


----------



## AntonyR (Dec 3, 2009)

Did it happen? How many people showed?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 3, 2009)

Ride happened we had about 10 riders. Always nice to ride in a different place


----------

